# [SOLVED] format MP3 from cmd prompt



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi.
My computer is unable to connect with my MP3 player.
It says that the files are corrupt or it is not formatted.
Is it possible to reformat the MP3 from cmd prompt as i cant access it any other way.
thanks 
GG


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: format MP3 from cmd prompt*

When you hook it up,,assuming its a usb device, does it show up 
in device manager, and Im sure it does, are there any flagss? Has
it worked ok before on the same machine? Is the mp3 player formatted
fat32, or ntfs? Have you tried to access it in safe mode? I dont like 
the idea of formatting, cause then you lose your mp3's.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: format MP3 from cmd prompt*

Hi manic.
It shows up in device manager as Mass storage device, working properly.
Has worked on this machine before.
Formatted fat32. 
Same problem in safe mode.
Also the MP3 player is saying there are no files present.(Loaded 2 gig of music on it yesterday with no problems)
When i go into 'my computer' and right click or try to open, it says files are corrupted or drive not formatted.
Not worried about files that are on the player.(i got the CDs)
I think the player is probably dying as it's quite old and had a hard life.:grin:
Just wanted to try reformatting before i go and get a new one.
Because it won't open, I can't format it through windows.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: format MP3 from cmd prompt*

Drive is probably done,, but you may try hooking it up, then
going to command prompt, and type in format,,f: or whatever it may
be called. You may try to reformat in ntfs,,maybe jolt it, hard to say,
if its old I would try some things that are out of the box. Nuttin to
lose,,,,good luck...


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: format MP3 from cmd prompt*

Thanks manic.
I thought the command was 'format' but it kept saying not a recognised command or bat file.
Had to navigate to c:\windows\system32 to get it to work.

Formatted and working again for now. Hopefully I'll have some sounds to listen to tomorrow while I'm working.:grin:


----------

